# anyone other than me hunting with a 1911 ?



## Craig Knight (Aug 21, 2010)

I am going to have this one on my side 50% or more of the time I'm in the woods and feel very confident out to 40-50 yards its in 10mm and I'll be using 180 grain Hp's at around 1350 fps /750 lb ft energy from Double Tap. Maybe a deer will present me with the opportunity to get a good shoulder shot with it.


----------



## Dub (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice gun and nice round.


My .45 1911 wont be a hunter this year but I would if I had one like  yours.


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Dub I love my 10mm's and looking forward to trying it out on a deer or maybe a hog


----------



## Dub (Aug 23, 2010)

What load are you using in your 10mm?


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 23, 2010)

Double Tap 180 gr hp's


----------



## soopadoopa (Aug 24, 2010)

I bought a 460 Rowland conversion for mine last spring. Hope to get a deer with it. 200 gr XTP @ 1400 fps.

PS saw Ted Nugent shoot a deer once with a Glock 10mm at about 75 yards. He was hunting with a long bow but the deer was a little out of range, so he drew the pistol.


----------



## pacecars (Aug 24, 2010)

I have used a Dan Wesson CBOB 10mm with the DoubleTap 200gr WFN bullets and it is very effective but does let you know you have fired a real gun!


----------



## bowtie (Aug 25, 2010)

got a few different that i will be carring this year....


----------



## Dub (Aug 25, 2010)

bowtie said:


> got a few different that i will be carring this year....



Awesome buck in your avatar pic!!!


----------



## tashwoo (Aug 31, 2010)

I recently purchased a Rock Island Armory 1911 .45. I really want to try and shoot a deer with it, if i am given the shot. What do yall think about me shooting a deer with a .45? Ill be carrying it in the woods regardless, snakes love a .45


----------



## keyfitter (Aug 31, 2010)

tashwoo said:


> I recently purchased a Rock Island Armory 1911 .45. I really want to try and shoot a deer with it, if i am given the shot. What do yall think about me shooting a deer with a .45? Ill be carrying it in the woods regardless, snakes love a .45




If I wanted to hunt deer with my 1911 .45, I would probably try to keep the yardage as short as possible.
A .45 ACP doesn't have enough penetration to suit me.


----------



## gkdir (Sep 1, 2010)

I got to agree with "keyfitter". I shoot A LOT of .45acp, and it would not be my choice for a "meat gun". If thats all ya got, keep the shots close, in the head or neck. I've carried a S&W .357 in the woods since back in the "60's". Its done every thing it was supposed to do. Penetration is probably the key word.


----------



## tashwoo (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. Thats what i figured, I will already have it in the stand with me, for snakes, so if one comes close enough im goin to try


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 2, 2010)

Craig Knight said:


> I am going to have this one on my side 50% or more of the time I'm in the woods and feel very confident out to 40-50 yards its in 10mm and I'll be using 180 grain Hp's at around 1350 fps /750 lb ft energy from Double Tap. Maybe a deer will present me with the opportunity to get a good shoulder shot with it.



Sweet pistol.  I am a big fan of the 10MM.  I just wish the ammo was more accessible.


----------



## Craig Knight (Sep 2, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Sweet pistol.  I am a big fan of the 10MM.  I just wish the ammo was more accessible.


Thanks I too wish It was more easy to come by.


balvarik said:


> Double Tap 10mm 135grain hp's Glock 20!
> Exit hole on shoulder of the fawn.
> Entrance hole is visible on the does shou
> lder.
> ...



That's what I'm hoping for also. Good size exit holes!


----------



## nickE10mm (Sep 11, 2010)

Nope, you're not the only one. . I'll be out in my climber or slowly sneaking thru the woods with my Dan Wesson Razorback this season. Usually I keep DT 200gr XTP's loaded but any heavy full house 10mm load will work. 

When you think about it, 10mm ain't even all that expensive when you compare it to OTHER magnum cartridges (.357 mag for example). The availability, however, sucks.


----------



## Dub (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice kills, Mike.

You put both bullets dead on the shoulder area with high confidence in the bullet.

Well done.  

It's gotta be nice to be able to clean 'em out and let 'em hang for a couple of days.  Temps around here just don't allow such.

I lived it first hand on an IL archery hunt a few years back.  Loaded hanging rack right outdoors from the bunkhouse.  Cool, indeed.


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Sep 16, 2010)

*45 acp load for deer.*

I will be packing a Wilson/Colt .45acp deer hunting this year. My handload pushes a Beartooth Bullet Co. 230 FN with a .27" meplat at 950 fps.  I have no doubt this load will shoot completely through a whitetail at any reasonable range.  A half inch plus hole all the way through the vitals of a Southern whitetail will put the animal down quickly.


----------



## bowyer (Sep 27, 2010)

I will be breaking in a DW Razorback with 200 gr. XTP handloads.


----------



## tmoore912 (Oct 6, 2010)

I will also be carrying a 1911 into the woods for an oppurtunity at a close range deer.  A Springfield TGO II


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 8, 2010)

Sweet looking pistola .


----------



## bowyer (Oct 15, 2010)

I have always preferred revolvers until recently when my son purchased a 10mm Dan Wesson. Since I do his handloading, I did my usual research and became more and more impressed at the reviews for the 10mm. And after shooting his I was more impressed with the accuracy and the ballistics. The accuracy was comparable to my S&W 629 .44mag using iron sights with much less recoil  So this lit the fire and I knew I had to have one of my own so guess what, another DW Razorback Sportsman joins the family. It has quickly become a favorite and I plan on using it as my hunting weapon for early season.


----------



## Jasonbritt80 (Oct 21, 2010)

gonna try for one with my Kimber 45 this year ill be using federal low recoil controlled expansion rounds.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 25, 2010)

BTW, here is a writeup of my first handgun kill a couple seasons ago.  10mm 1911 Razorback.  

*http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=265227*


----------



## nickE10mm (Nov 14, 2010)

And a new one.... here from this season.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5503341#post5503341


----------



## 45coltcommander (Dec 3, 2010)

ive been wanting to shoot a deer with my 1911 but never gotten around to it... put some pics on here if anyone ever gets one!


----------



## nickE10mm (Dec 3, 2010)

.
.


----------



## jones.hunter (Dec 4, 2010)

I shoot deer all day long with my Glock .40. They run, but they die to.


----------

